# how to associate wireless point in roaming mode...



## bsd_newbie (Feb 22, 2009)

I had things working fine with ipw0 wireless interface at home
with the config in /etc/rc.conf like the following:

ifconfig_ipw0="ssid xxxxxx wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey "xxxxx" DHCP"

Then I took my laptop to startbucks and I wanted it to associate it with their attwifi...but somehow my wireless card will not get associated with it...

I remove the existing line for ipw0 in rc.conf...
and replaced it with ifconfig_ipw0="DHCP" ...tried /etc/rc.d/netif start....no luck..

even tried ...ifconfig_ipw0="ssid attwifi DHCP" ..and then netif start ...no luck again..

how would you folks do this...


----------



## bsd_newbie (Feb 22, 2009)

*never mind ....*

Anyways it worked...with just

ifconfig_ipw0="ssid attwifi DHCP"

thanks...

Now if I only can get flash to work ...I never will have any specific need to boot into debian linux......


----------

